# Outside Kitchen Water?



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Dumb .. how do I turn on the outside water in a 250? I have the inside water on but can't seem to get water out of it..


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Now I'm saying this without trying this, but i think it only works using the quick connector to hook up the blue hose or the white spiggot thing! In other words even turning the tap on without one of these connected will not get you water?? Must be rite because the dealership must have left one tap open on mine, and i got a shot of water as soon as i tried to hook up the hose for the first time! M.V.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

That's what I.thought but nothing comes out. I keep thinking there must be a valve some where I have to turn on.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

Just wanted to ressurect this because I STILL can't get water to come out of the outside faucet. I tried the quick connect hose, and the quick connect 'faucet', and water just doesn't come out. I know things are fine because all other water works correctly. I looked under the kitchen sink and I can see where the hoses lead off of the main kitchen sink water flow, but I don't seen any valves or anything that I have to turn to allow water to go that way. I also didn't see any leaks or such. I did notice a drop outside when I turned the water on, but nothing more than that one-two drips.

I really wanted to hook up the quick connect hose, and then a regular host to the end of that to have a sprayer/outside shower for the kids for our upcoming beach trip...the prior owners never used the outside burners or the sink that I know of.

Along the same lines, I should ask how the propane connection works - where do I hook it to? I didn't look hard for this one - I thought of that after I got home from dropping the camper off.

Any thougths?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

The propane guick connect is underneath the trailer on the frame and has a valve you have to turn on. I would take the faucet apart and turn the water pump back on and see if anything comes out. It might be plugged with something.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

There are backflow valves in the back of the outdoor faucet. It could be blocked in some way. Are you sure you have the spigot inserted fully ? You should have to pull back the collar to insert the white spigot and it should snap into place when inserted? With the faucet off you can also unscrew the quick connect from the faucet and slowly turn it on to see if that is the problem and not the faucet itself.


----------



## Outbacker47 (Jun 6, 2010)

sptddog said:


> Dumb .. how do I turn on the outside water in a 250? I have the inside water on but can't seem to get water out of it..


Try taking the quick disconnect off and then turn on the pump and open the faucet. If you get water then the problem is with the quick disconnect if not then the problem might be a kink in the line somewhere. As far as I know there is no other shutoff valve for the outside faucet. I just had a problem with my quick disconnect and took it all apart and cleaned it out because it was all corroded inside.


----------

